# which portable chainsaw breaker and spinner recommend?



## Okie (Jul 8, 2015)

Looking for a manual type chainsaw chain breaker and spinner.

every once in awhile I need to remove links from new chainsaw chains for correct fit onto saws.

Do not need a permanent mount breaker and spinner. Would not be used very often.
Which user friendly type manual portable breaker and spinner would you recommend? (like vise grip type, manual punch and metal plate, or what)

Price range probably $30-$65


----------



## Franny K (Jul 11, 2015)

With a dremmel type mini die grinder and a cut off wheel the breaker can be omitted. Once the rivet head is carefully removed from both spots on the tie strap the link should be able to be pried off with a small screwdriver or tapered sharpened piece of some metal. That will put some of the spinners in your price range. Note that there are two anvils and screw in pieces that go on the other side of the chain from the anvil. 0.325 and down get one anvil and part while 3/8 full size and .404 get another one. The breaker is supposed to get a smaller punch for the 0.043 gague 3/8 lo pro and most likely the stuff for the ms150 otherwise one punch will do. Oregon punches and anvils are easy to get not sure if they are standard for brand x or not.


----------



## Okie (Jul 11, 2015)

Franny K said:


> With a dremmel type mini die grinder and a cut off wheel the breaker can be omitted. Once the rivet head is carefully removed from both spots on the tie strap the link should be able to be pried off with a small screwdriver or tapered sharpened piece of some metal. That will put some of the spinners in your price range. Note that there are two anvils and screw in pieces that go on the other side of the chain from the anvil. 0.325 and down get one anvil and part while 3/8 full size and .404 get another one. The breaker is supposed to get a smaller punch for the 0.043 gague 3/8 lo pro and most likely the stuff for the ms150 otherwise one punch will do. Oregon punches and anvils are easy to get not sure if they are standard for brand x or not.




Good info.
I have dremel tools, drift punches, big vise, anvil, hammers drift punches, files for sharpening chains, just never did any chainsaw chain breaking, removing and adding links, etc.
Greenhorn to chainsaw chain re-work and not familiar with stuff available.
Seen the blue combo all in one on flea bay made by central machinery, but reviews not very good and harbor freight also sells the same one which is a heads up caution. (china made)
Seen a Baileys for sale and when I asked if it was still for sale a reply yes, then I asked if it is complete and any missing or broken parts the guy did not reply back. We now know the answer to that question.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## alderman (Jul 12, 2015)

I bought the Baileys breaker and spinner. I haven't used it enough to pay for it but I spun up a couple of chains yesterday and find it to be a good addition just for the convenience.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 12, 2015)

You can buy just the fixed or adjustable anvil, and use a punch, as noted. Grinding off the head helps - you can also file them down if not planning to re-use them.

Similarly, you can carefully peen over the rivets on the new pre-set. Lots of chains have been repaired this way.

I was not impressed with the Granberg Break-and-Mend tool.

I would avoid any of the cheap spinner/breaker sets.

Philbert

P.S. See Post #54 in this thread - http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/baileys-chain-breaker-and-spinner.144859/page-3


----------



## hayboy (Jul 12, 2015)

I use the spinner part of the Granberg B&M tool, but the breaker never worked for me. I just grind them off and put a new link on.


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2015)

We always keep a Terra-X motorcycle hand operated chain breaker /joiner in the tool box. I'm sure you'd have similar type devices in the US that would be readily available from motorcycle shops.

With a motorcycle chain breaker you have access to a lot more torque to break the much smaller chainsaw rivets with ease. We did have to make a minor modification to the tool for use on spinning the round head chainsaw rivets (about 2 minutes work on a lathe).

http://terra-x.com.au/chain-breaker/


----------



## Philbert (Jul 16, 2015)

Blade said:


> We always keep a Terra-X motorcycle hand operated chain breaker /joiner in the tool box. I'm sure you'd have similar type devices in the US that would be readily available from motorcycle shops.



Drive chains on bicycles use a similar tool, but they press the straight diameter rivet out (mostly) though both side plates. On saw chain, the rivets are a larger diameter in the center to act as a bearing, so the breaker pushes off one entire side plate/tie strap along with the rivets, and the anvil side needs to be different.

The Granberg Break-and-Mend does this with a Vise-Grip type tool. It works, but I was not impressed with it for more than occasional use. I have one I keep for 'emergency use'. Would not buy one with the intent of making up loops off of a roll.
http://www.baileysonline.com/Chains...eak-N-Mend-Portable-Chain-Breaker-Spinner.axd

Tecomec makes a variety of chain breakers, sometimes sold under different brand names. Just saw a new, adjustable anvil:
http://www.tecomec.com/schede/self_centering_vise/index.htm



They also have a compact, all-on-one spinner and breaker, that I have only seen on their web page (but would like to try!):
http://www.tecomec.com/schede/chain_repair_master/index.htm
They generally make good products, and this one might be compact enough to take along, if clamped to a work surface.




Philbert


----------

